# Sweets and Lem say hi!



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

They hope everyone had a lovely day today!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

They look great Moira....give them a nice treat for the well wishes...


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies (Sep 27, 2009)

*Aww they are such a cute pair! Hi back from my flock and me Sweets and Lem :wave1:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

It just got lovelier after seeing their faces! They are lovely


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Awww... So cute! Lucky Lem and Sweets to have such nice toys in their cage. More photos, please.


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

Your birds are very attractive. The are above average in appearance. Their feathers are in perfect shape. Plus they have likeable looks on their faces. I like your birds.


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

They look so great together! Hello from Sammy and me!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

They are such a beautiful couple, I love the sweet expression on their faces!


----------



## Jel (Aug 10, 2014)

Gorgeous little pair


----------



## ImaPrettyBird (Dec 16, 2014)

*Happy Friday the 13th, Sweets and Lem! You are a pretty pair of budgies.* :wave:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Beautiful picture of Sweets and Lem! 
Hope they have had a wonderful day! :happy4:*


----------



## Katkin (Aug 21, 2014)

What a sweet couple! They do look a happy pair :budgie::budge:


----------

